

Clinkle's Awful Hackathon Video Is a Diversity Report in Disguise - minimaxir
http://readwrite.com/2014/08/26/clinkle-problem-it-needs-women-payments

======
hobs
tl;dr A startup that has produced nothing in years (or ever) doesnt have
enough women on staff.

Sounds like women are too smart to get a job there as they see the downfall of
the company coming.

------
21echoes
assuming that because some women were carrying bags that means they're just
"den moms" or "booth babes" seems to be the sexist move here..

